# Stohlquist Fisherman PFD



## sbd

I've got one Paul. I'm reasonably pleased with it - it's fairly comfortable & adjustable. I haven't worked out the best use of the pockets yet, it would be much better if they were supplied with custom boxes to fit. The stiffening of the front pockets makes the front a bit bulkier than my old PFD, I wonder if this would be a problem for paddlers? Construction quality seems OK, but I had a duff zipper in the first one I got (replaced immediately with no problems by Blue Earth), the new one has been fine. They only had the cactus colour available in Australia when I bought mine.


----------



## camel

G'day Occy

I use one in the green colour. I do most my fishing on flats and up creeks so its fine. Sometimes I wish it was a bit more visible when I'm in higher traffic areas. I fish out of a paddle kayak and personally have not had any trouble with its bulk at the front.
I like to take out as little as possible, thats the thing that attracted me to it. I can pack it with everything I need to take out, I'm wearing my tackle box. 
Apart from a small plastic box for my hard bodies and a net, I don't have to have anything else laying around cluttering up the cockpit. 
I keep the jacket stocked up and ready to go. For me it holds four small spools of fluorocarbon, safety knife, pliers, line cutters, camera, plastics and flies with room and attachment points left for more gear if needed, I put it on when unloading the kayak and it saves me a trip back to the car for my gear.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Guest

I now stock these and use them myself, they are fanatstic, they sit perfect, never ride up and are bloody comfortable.

A bit on the expensive side, but worth it.


----------



## keza

shame they don't take water in the back, i like not carrying a bottle


----------



## Mayfly

Is this a type I PFD? Couldn't see if that was mentioned in the post. Thanks!

Don


----------



## squizzy

I think they are type III.
I like the idea of wearing my tackle camel, lately I have been taking out too much and have been thinning out the gear that goes on the yak, I want to be able to hit the water at a moments notice and having a pfd loaded with gear ready to fish is a great feature.
What colour are you getting occy. I thought you sydney blokes would lke something with a little bit more razzle dazzle than the green


----------



## squizzy

Nice work occy, my 2 bobs worth, Ive got one and I love mine, I am guilty of always taking out too much stuff with me which also takes up time before the launch, now I load up and get organised the nite before and its soooooo handy. I carry all my sp's, jigs & terminal tackle in mine. It has forced me too carry less which has always been enough and at first I thought it was bulky and stiff, 10 mins nto the paddle and I thought no more of it and then I changed rigs, folded down the flap and new I had made the right pfd decision.


----------



## mmalss

Thanks Occy & Devo, I've been wanting to get a new PFD for a while and saw your posting for the Stohlquist Fisherman and liked what I saw. I called Blue-Earth and they honoured the AKFF discount and delivered within 2 days. I can't wait to try it out once I've figured what goes into which pocket and clip and zipper ...

Cheers,

Mick


----------



## mmalss

I decided on safety first so went with the High-Viz Mango with the reflective strip on the back. I didn't have to worry about the size as it was only available in the 'universal' size (one size fits all) but it feels good and comfortable even on us larger blokes.

Mick


----------



## Sparra

Does anyone kmow if that price includes postage???
thanks...Sparra


----------



## Seasquirt

Hmmmmnnnn ..... I saw and tried one on 3 months ago and thought this is just what I need but there was only the "universal" size in green available so I ordered one in the mango in the smaller size which arrived in reasonable time from the states. I quickly tried it on paid for it and left, it was only when I got home that I realised that this was a different version. It had the same high back and front flaps but NO pockets except for the flaps; not at all like the one I tried on originally so I was thoroughly disappointed.

Maybe there were concessions made for the smaller size however I think there are different styles available. I am still trying to work out how to make use of just the stiff flaps with no pockets, hooks, webbing or anything else. Lesson learned : try thoroughly before you buy.


----------



## Sparra

If you bought it from a shop and it's different to the one you tried on why didn't you just take it back and get the correct one???
Cheers...Sparra


----------

